
Accenture Sued over Website Redesign - technion
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/04/23/hertz_accenture_lawsuit/
======
sidlls
I don't know what's worse: that they chose Accenture or that they expected a
better outcome.

------
allanmacgregor
It was more than just a web redesign, but yeah it does seem they botched the
whole thing pretty hard.

------
dlphn___xyz
is this what they call ‘tech strategy’?

